# Summer MLC Aug. 9 & 10



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 1, 2013)

Talked to a couple friends... I am going so are they! You?


----------



## jpromo (Jul 1, 2013)

I shall indeed be there! Just buying as always though.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jul 5, 2013)

*summer ml*

Yes I will be there!


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 5, 2013)

*Memory lane*

I'll be there with a trailer full of stuff.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 7, 2013)

Already packed my tow rope.

WTB some ROAD BIKES !!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 29, 2013)

*Aug 9 & 10*

Aug 9 & 10


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll be there! Bringing some stuff for sale............... Bought a new grill so stop by for some free hotdogs!


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 29, 2013)

*Memory lane*

Ill be there with a pile to sell


----------



## JOEL (Jul 31, 2013)

WTB @ MLC:

I am looking for a vintage delivery or otherwise utilitarian bike to be used in an educational display. The budget is probably not in the Schwinn Cycle-Truck range but I would consider a Ross or Worksman type CT, an English delivery bike, or anything along those lines. Preferably presentable and ideally a bright color. 

Let's see what you gots !!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 6, 2013)

Only a couple more days folks! Looks like great weather, highs in the 70s, slight chance of rain, 20%,  on Thursday for the early birds.......see ya there!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Aug 7, 2013)

*Mlc*

Bringing some goodies!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone take any pics? V/r Shawn


----------

